# Alabama Rot



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

PLEASE SHARE
The bacteria, linked to e-coli, causing renal failure and death in dogs in the New Forrest (similar to Alabama Rot) has now been found in the Taunton area. One dog has already died and another is along way from recovery. 
Having developed a lesion under his armpit, Woody was blood and urine tested this morning. Thankfully, his kidneys are currently functioning correctly but he's on antibiotics and has a topical cream to be applied. He cannot have painkillers or the other drug that would normally be prescribed so any further symptoms are not masked or any side effects misinterpreted as symptoms. 
The normal advice of keeping an eye on skin wounds for 24/48 hours now no longer applies. If your dog has any lesion/blister on typically leg or face the go straight to the vet: particularly if he/she has been sick or has had diarrhea, or has had any difficulty peeing. 
Lesions can also appear in the armpits, in between toes and in the mouth - both on the gums and tongue.
Vets are still very unclear as to what the cause is and how to protect our dogs from it so there is no guidance being given as to where we should or shouldn't be walking or what we would be looking out for, but most cases seem to have been in dogs who have been walked in woodland.
Woody hasn't displayed any other symptoms and his bloods and urine were good so my vet is very much hoping she was being over cautious, but, with the similarity in lesions she wasn't prepared to take any chances and neither was/am I and we're to go straight back in if any further lesions or other symptoms develop. 
In the meantime I have everything crossed for him and Bella and any other dog that might be affected.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Alabama Rot leison*

Picture showing one of the sores.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for that, I worry that it would be so easy to miss on our hairy dogs.


----------

